

The unfundable world-changing startup - bdfh42
http://scobleizer.com/2008/12/05/the-unfundable-world-changing-startup/

======
MaysonL
This is going to be big. It may be as big as Google. It may be bigger.

Quick summary: _Everything_ on the web becomes programmable, mashupable,
combinable, commentable (with whatever kind of comments/attributes/properties
_any and every_ user wants) and searchable ditto.

Somebody fund this guy!

------
jyothi
I watched 8 min of the first video in there. Lot of abstract talk and nothing
credible. Anyone who can provide a gist?

why is Scoble going gaga around this yet not fund it himself.

